# The Search Button



## ironchef (Jul 24, 2006)

*This handy button gives you the answers to all of the well, thought out insights that members have posted and contributed on certain subjects. Many of these posts contain a wealth of information, research, and time spent into them. It prevents everyone from not only having to re-write long, informative posts, but to also prevent spam and multiple threads on the same topic. Or to quote Michael in Ft. Worth, "...from having to re-invent the wheel..." *

*Here's how!*







*In this first picture, we see the location of the search button. Entering any key words into the information bar will give you every post on this site that contains those words. I know, I know. I wouldn't want to look through that many posts either. That is why, there is also.....*







*The Advanced Search feature! This handy tool lets you limit the key words to only search through thread titles, certain forums, date of posting, etc. etc. If your question is not answered in the thread and it's not off the topic of the original thread? No problem! *

*IT'S ALWAYS BETTER TO POST IN AN EXISTING THREAD THAN TO START A NEW ONE!!*

*Still not convinced? Still in doubt? Turn up your sound and click on the link below!*

*http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting.php*


----------



## mudbug (Jul 24, 2006)

I love it, IC.  

Newbies, it's not that we don't want to discuss stuff we already talked about, but it's nice to have a tidy kitchen.  Just a thought.  Search a little bit before you post - you might find more than you wanted to know!

Plus, it's a good reminder for us "oldies"  (shudder, did I just call myself that??!!) about valuable posts from the past to have them resurrected.


----------



## jkath (Jul 24, 2006)

THANK YOU for posting that! You just got some good karma, buddy


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 24, 2006)

And from me, too!!  Way to go IC!


----------



## Corinne (Jul 24, 2006)

Ya know - I do the search thing before I ask a question. And sometimes I just don't find the answer, even tho' it's there somewhere. And I find that out when I ask the qeustion. I know how to Google a recipe, too, but I want to see something that others have tried with good success.

What would be ideal, IMO, is to have a place for nothing but recipes so I could search them when I'm looking for something. Often when one does a search, one gets a lot of chit-chat & no real good recipe. Don't get me wrong - I love the chit-chat but sometimes I just want a recipe to work with.


----------



## Alix (Jul 24, 2006)

Hope no one takes this the wrong way. This is more in the way of a reminder that this site is large and there is a wealth of information on it. The same questions can sometimes be asked three or four times and while no one here minds answering questions, it is lots easier for us just to post a link to a previous discussion than to retype all that info.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 24, 2006)

yea team !


----------



## ironchef (Jul 25, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> Ya know - I do the search thing before I ask a question. And sometimes I just don't find the answer, even tho' it's there somewhere. And I find that out when I ask the qeustion. I know how to Google a recipe, too, but I want to see something that others have tried with good success.


 
That's not a problem. But just bump up whichever thread you didn't find your answer/recipe in with your question/post, and someone will answer your request. Maybe the other people who asked a similiar question just weren't specific enough, so they did not get specific answers. If you or anyone includes exactly what you want, I can almost guarantee that you'll get that answer from someone, or everyone. Others can then read those threads and use that information to their advantage. We have a lot of new people on here now who I'm sure have a lot to offer, and also a lot to to learn. But multiple threads on the exact same topic doesn't make any sense.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 25, 2006)

Like Alix said, this thread was meant to help everyone and not to single anyone out. One of the biggest problems today is that because information is so easy to find, often times, there tends to be too much of it. Often times, many people who know the right answer won't even bother giving it out because they already did, etc. So, it benefits those who are looking for the right answer because they may not get it otherwise.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 25, 2006)

zee ironchef, alix, und mudbug vill haff order, *now*!!!!!

it is difficult for us, in our esteemed greatness, to have to answer your simple questions. do your homework, then you_ may_ be given an audience...

devil:  just playing devil's advocte...hee hee)


----------



## SharonT (Jul 25, 2006)

Thank you for circling and pointing with a red arrow to the "Advanced Search" feature... I really had not tried that yet, and it does make a difference!   

But one question - I've seen a couple of comments like "Sorry to bring this old thread forward..." Is it bad form to find something from 2004 and reply to it?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 25, 2006)

nope. 
that's the idea ic, bug, alix and the others are trying to force down our throats. 
'tis better to bump an old thread with a question, if you can't seem to get our first explanation thru your thick head.

(how's that guys. did i get it right, with the effete, mean spiritedness and all?)


----------



## jkath (Jul 25, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> What would be ideal, IMO, is to have a place for nothing but recipes so I could search them when I'm looking for something. Often when one does a search, one gets a lot of chit-chat & no real good recipe.


When you go to advanced search, you can check off which forum you'd like your queery to be from too (lower right hand part) Usually there isn't much chit or chat in those. Those are generally saved for the jokes forum.
Hope this helps too!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 25, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> nope.
> that's the idea ic, bug, alix and the others are trying to force down our throats.
> 'tis better to bump an old thread with a question, if you can't seem to get our first explanation thru your thick head.
> 
> (how's that guys. did i get it right, with the effete, mean spiritedness and all?)


 
Oh come on now Bucky. Mean spiritedness? I look at this place as almost like a library. In fact, I'll bet that we have one of the most informational sites about food and cooking on the web. But like anything, I just feel that one learns more when one seeks out that information themself. The process I think, is very underrated and an important part in not only learning, but development whether it be in cooking, electronics, gardening, etc. 

If I really wanted to be mean spirited I would talk about E-Rod, I mean A-Rod's fielding this year and the Yank's recent acquisition of Sidney Ponson.


----------



## licia (Jul 25, 2006)

I must be approaching 'oldie' status.  Yesterday I was noticing a subject that came up and I believe it has been discussed at least 2 or 3 times since I've been here. I must say whenever I've needed help finding something I knew was here but couldn't find it, those in the know have been wonderful to help me.Perhaps I can do the same for someone also.


----------



## DaCook (Jul 25, 2006)

I hope it wasn't the influx of our group of friends that prompted that. For the most part we are a bunch of chefs and foodies that know their stuff. We just like to talk about food and educate others that want help.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 25, 2006)

nah, don't worry dacook. to be fair, iron chef is a very talented, organised, and extremely busy chef, so i understand where he's coming from. 

it's the other two domineering troublemakers that like to throw their weight around... (i hope everyone realizes that i'm kidding, and i'm much faster than 'bug and alix...)


----------



## mudbug (Jul 25, 2006)

tsk, buckster.  Would deah sista Alix and I do anything to harm what's left of the hair on your chinny chin chin?


----------



## Corinne (Jul 25, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> That's not a problem. But just bump up whichever thread you didn't find your answer/recipe in with your question/post, and someone will answer your request.




OK - that's good information to have. Works for me.

I really don't want to be a pain in anyone's butt. I feel like I do my homework first & still don't find what I'm looking for at times. I am happy to get a link from a previous conversation. 

C


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't know..

I keep using that search button, but it just WILL NOT find my lost mind!  

John


----------



## ironchef (Aug 27, 2006)

Bump......


----------



## QSis (Aug 27, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> *IT'S ALWAYS BETTER TO POST IN AN EXISTING THREAD THAN TO START A NEW ONE!!*
> 
> *Still not convinced? Still in doubt? Turn up your sound and click on the link below!*
> 
> *[URL="http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting.php"]http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting.php*[/URL]


 
This is a riot, iron!  I think I've been pretty good about searching before asking, but nonetheless, it's a good thing to "read and heed"!

Lee


----------



## wasabi (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 27, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> *IT'S ALWAYS BETTER TO POST IN AN EXISTING THREAD THAN TO START A NEW ONE!!*
> 
> *Still not convinced? Still in doubt? Turn up your sound and click on the link below!*
> 
> *http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting.php*




ROFLCOPTER!LOLERZ!LOL!


----------



## ironchef (Oct 28, 2006)

Bumping again.


----------

